# Your favourite Vala ?



## Ynhockey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okay, maybe this thread was already posted, but still, what was your favourite Vala ? Melkor not included.

I'd definitely say Aule the Smith, because he actually did many things that we can see for ourselves, and which are known to be his make. I also think that the Dwarves are easily the best race of them all  and he also trained Sauron, who later became the greatest craftsman besides Aule himself and Melkor. So, yeah...


----------



## Ponte (Aug 24, 2002)

My favourite vala is Ulmo. Because he cared of the humans.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 24, 2002)

Oromë, or Tulkas. Oromë was less full-on hulky than Tulkas, and loved trees (like me). But Tulkas was also great, a good friend of the Elves..
After them it would be Aulë, then Yavanna. They really got stuff done in Arda! 
Of course, Manwë did too, but he is too sombre and silent for my taste.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 24, 2002)

Either Tulkas or Aule. I like crafters.


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 24, 2002)

Yavanna coz she made tried to make arda a nice place and The Two Trees, Elbereth coz I love the stars. Oh and Ulmo coz he helped the Noldor and didn't abandon them unlike some.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 24, 2002)

I have always loved looking up at the stars so I would have to say Varda Elentári (Elbereth), for she put the stars in the heavens.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 24, 2002)

Aule, for sure! Yay Dwarveses! The real first born!


----------



## Galdor (Aug 25, 2002)

I've got to say I like Elbereth the best.


----------



## Niniel (Aug 26, 2002)

I would say Ulmo, or Mandos.


----------



## Nahar (Aug 26, 2002)

Orome, i dont know why, just is i guess....

theriot


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 30, 2002)

I would have to say my favorite Vala is Varda....(I hear she is real cool!   )


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 30, 2002)

Varda, Queen of the Stars


----------



## Firnnovien (Aug 31, 2002)

My favourite Vala is Estë, because she seems to be so peaceful.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *My favourite vala is Ulmo. Because he cared of the humans. *


agree
he even disobeyed orders to help men and elves


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, Varda. Loved her cause of the stars... and Ulmo... and Elbereth!


-me


----------

